# 27LE little use worth $800?



## shacky (Feb 1, 2015)

Ariens Snowblower


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

The only fault I could see, would be the scraper bar appears to be missing some paint. The price, is on the high side, but it is in otherwise great shape.


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

If you need a big blower like thst I don't think it's an insane price but I'd offer him $650 just to see where he really is.


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

Its not a Pro series, but its close to it..
its probably 5 to 10 years old..2008 to 2010 timeframe.
$800 is maybe a little high, but not unreasonably so..

Scot


----------



## db130 (Feb 16, 2013)

Also, the seller appears to be using the torque figure as the horsepower spec. That should be more like 9hp, no?


----------



## jtclays (Sep 24, 2010)

That's an 8hp Briggs on an older machine. Blurry shiny looking, but not a "big boy." Like Scot said it's approx. age, $800 seems way out to me in MI. $500 machine if it one pull starts around here. 3 hours use can't be proved or really any advantage ( original oil, gear case is old pancake style), it is what it is, a used blower with dated features for the price.


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

yes, its either 9hp or 10hp.
Ariens only had a few 27" bucket models, and they were al 9 or 10hp.

Its ironic: the engine manufacturers were forced to stop using HP ratings, because of a lawsuit, brought upon them because they were fudging HP numbers..

So they stop using HP and use cc and ft/lbs instead..
but in a case like this, the 13.5 ft/lb rating is within the historic horsepower range of snowblower engines, 
so people just assume that must mean 13.5HP..a misunderstanding which ends up being BETTER for the engine manufacturers! 
because now people are guessing higher than reality..

more evidence that Americas "lawsuit happy" culture does more harm than good..

Scot


----------



## Normex (Feb 21, 2014)

sscotsman said:


> Its not a Pro series, but its close to it..
> its probably 5 to 10 years old..2008 to 2010 timeframe.
> $800 is maybe a little high, but not unreasonably so..Scot


I may be mistaken but it is the cheap version of the pro similar to the regular deluxe 28 as it doesn't have the differential so it is either locked axle or not, I have the 2008 1130DLE (D stands for differential) and it was barely used and got it for $675.00. The OP price reflects we are still in winter season but I would try for $600.00. Good Luck


----------

